# Ball washing.



## jpp44345 (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you guys know of any mainstream gadget blogs that do not wash Apple's balls. I like to read blogs about gadgets but every other story seems to be about how Apple is the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

WeDon'tWashThemApple

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums

WeDon'tWashThemAppleBalls.com

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

www.androidpolice.com - its only android but its a start. Otherwise, you have a heavily slanted bias towards apple.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Check this out. My dude James Cushing's site from the News Team.


----------



## Gadgetsj (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks! I do some Apple, but I do a lot more that's not Apple. Our Apple coverage is mostly jailbreak methods. One of my other writers really has an Apple fetish, though. Just ignore him


----------

